# Pouting isn't working this time!



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy. Mommy isWEREREEE mad at me today. I not sure what to do now dat pouting isn't working. Beggin through da cage wires isn't workin eeder.

I bited Mommy wereree hard today. Lots. On her long front legs. She been near dat uggy gold bunny dat lives in da boy's room. She smelleded like dat uggy bunny. So I bited her.

She not happy. She tell me bad boy! :huh2:and tappeded my widdle nosie!!!! :bawl:

What does a bunny need ta do ta get Mommy happy agins? 


Bo


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

You gotta make sure she knows your reeeeeeeeeeeeeal real sorry. Lick her everywhere. Let her carry you and cuddle you and squeeeeeeeze you real hard. You're just gonna have to take it like a bun.


Loki


----------



## swanlake (Oct 1, 2007)

weee suggest loooking your cutestest. when ever wee do someting dat upsets momie, she can't reesiest our cutey faces. fuz is best at this. give her look with big bun eyes and she will be wrapped around yo paw.

good luck-oh and next time to punish yo momie, don't bite, ignore. ignoring almost worse than biting. day forgive fast when you ignore. :biggrin2:



fuz and shadow


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

I pwayed sicky tonite. She felled for it! hehehe! 

She seed me layin around acting all not feeling good. She put me out to play and kissied me and said what a good boy I is.

She happy to see big poos and knows I not sicky now, but it workses if you ever need to get mommy happy wiss you agins. She forgetted all about me biting her front legs.


----------



## Pipkin (Oct 1, 2007)

No! No! No! Do not bite your mama!!!! She can't help the other bunny stinks. She loves all bunnies. If you bite her she might not like anybunny any more, and that will be bad for you.

You must be a perfect angel bunny for a while. :bunnyangel: Look sweet. Use your litterbox. Keep your cage neat. Give her kisses through the bars. Do whatever she tells you.

That is my bestest advice to you.

Your friend,

Pipkin


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 2, 2007)

One time my dad was trying to scoot me back into my cage before he went to work and I bit dad in the palm of his left paw and I can bite hard because I am a big bunny. When dad lifted his hand, I didn't let go. He lowered his hand and I let go and hopped into my cage. He said he had to go and stop at the hospital, whatever that is, on his way to work. I laughed when he was telling mommy he had to explain to all the nurses and doctors that he got bit by his pet rabbit.

The next day he took me to a place called the vet. I didn't see anyone in uniform, but it had shiny tables and tile floors. After a few minutes, they said its time for my nap, but I didn't feel sleepy. I woke up later and my voice wasn't as deep as it was before. I also felt lighter when I hopped. I stood up and look down at my feet and they were gone!

Ever since then, when dad or mommy picks me up, I let them pet me and brush me all they want. When dad enter comes into my cage to clean my potty box, I just sit off to the side until he's done. Who knows what they may cut off if I am bad again!

So *NEVER, NEVER, NEVER EVER*, bite your mom or dad!

Rudy


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to bite Mommy when she come home from shelter.

She smell like all those buns! Make me very sad =[

But den..she came home with two. And den another one, and den another one. And dats when I learn she help bunnies! Now I have all these fwends I play with!

No bite mommy!

-Spank <3


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Mama figgerd out dat I dint like dat uggy bunny cuz it a boy not a Heidi. So she done play wit him no more.

She put a blankie over my cage sometime and I hear someone playin, and I smell someone been round the playpen but I hasn't seed that uggy bunny in a while. 

Maybe she gotted rid of dat uggy bunny! 

I hasn't bited mama for a long time nows. She loves her BooBoo she say so!


----------

